# CDT pics share them



## raymond (Oct 1, 2013)

let see some more pictures of CDT that u guys r caring for


This is my lil guy named George the great


I have also had ppl that have came by to see him tell me that his color is wrong for a CDT what do u all think I am pretty sure he is but his colors are different from other cdt


----------



## kathyth (Oct 1, 2013)

This is Jasmine. She is 13 years old. I got her from San diego Turtle and Tortoise Society.
Your CDT is cute!


----------



## raymond (Oct 1, 2013)

I got mine from the chino cttc


I love the colors of jasmine so pretty


----------



## reticguy76 (Oct 1, 2013)

My rescue as a baby, now a couple years old or so, Cooter. He is slowing down quite a bit getting ready for his winter rest. (Ps, I just had him in my reptile room for a little while "hangin out" so to speak, he doesnt live on carpet or anything!)


----------



## raymond (Oct 1, 2013)

Now that's a good looking fella

...with love anything can happen...


Running around

...with love anything can happen...


----------



## ascott (Oct 1, 2013)

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/thread-80132.html


----------



## easyreiter (Oct 1, 2013)

Aww mannnn I love him!!! I could fill this thread up lol



Leeeeeeroy [SMILING FACE WITH HEART-SHAPED EYES][TURTLE]


----------



## thatrebecca (Oct 2, 2013)

Here are my juveniles Gomez and Morticia chowing down on their rose of Sharon


----------



## kathyth (Oct 2, 2013)

All of these are beauties!

I just love them!


----------



## raymond (Oct 2, 2013)

U ever noticed the babies look like toys when they stand still


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Oct 2, 2013)

I have never seen a desert tortoise that isn't beautiful. All of your tortoise pics are awesome. More please. Great thread raymond, thanks for instigating! : )


----------



## raymond (Oct 3, 2013)

Any time that's the point they all rock


----------



## OCTortoiseGuy (Oct 3, 2013)

Here are my men and lady.


----------



## raymond (Oct 3, 2013)

Live the torty door


----------



## dcwolfe (Oct 3, 2013)

This is martha and patches, martha is around 62 and patches is 23 who is the son of martha.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using TortForum mobile app


----------



## raymond (Oct 3, 2013)

Great pics keep um coming


----------



## Lancecham (Oct 3, 2013)

Here are couple of hatchlings about a week old.


----------



## easyreiter (Oct 3, 2013)

Lancecham said:


> Here are couple of hatchlings about a week old.



Ohmmyyyy wantttt


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Oct 3, 2013)

Ohhhhhh, so new and so tiny and so precious. : )


----------



## nate.mann (Oct 4, 2013)

this is Esmerelda, shes not a CDT, but close enough as a Sonoran DT. haha
View attachment 57771



0.1.0 Russian tortoise
0.1.0 Sonoran Desert Tortoise
1.0.0 Bluenose Pit/American Bulldog


----------



## raymond (Oct 4, 2013)

There r to many great pics relay everyone that put a pic has done a great jib in the care of ther lilguys or girls


----------



## raymond (Oct 6, 2013)

Today at noon


----------



## easyreiter (Oct 7, 2013)

[SLEEPING SYMBOL][SLEEPING SYMBOL][SLEEPING SYMBOL]Sleepin


----------

